# Need help with hooking my laptop up to my tv using a s-video cable



## guitarin_garrett (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello I have a compaq presario v2000 laptop and it has a s-video output on the side of it. My tv has a s-video input on it and I have been trying for hours to get the computer to show up on the tv screen. I have connected the cables correctly and even went into my display properties to try to enable the tv ouput. However I am not given the option to just "enable tv ouput" instead I have to "force detection of tv" which then gives me the ability to enable the tv output. Even though I am forcing this connection, I still don't get any kind of signal at all on my tv. A friend told me that I might need to upgrade my ATI graphics drivers which I have done and still I get nothing.. If anyone knows how to fix this problem please let me know! I really really need to get this laptop up on my tv!

thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you changed the TV to the S-Video input OK

I have had a compaq 610C I think through the TV - infact it had to go into the Video as i did not have s-video on the TV and that worked - quality was very poor with a lot of interference from sound ...... but that was a different problem


----------



## guitarin_garrett (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah man my s-video is set to be on "input 2" on my sanyo tv. I have already made sure that works by hooking up my dvd player to my tv using the s-video cord. So I know im on the right channel just I can't get my computer to come up on the tv


----------



## guitarin_garrett (Apr 16, 2007)

can anyone help me?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.geeks.com/techtips/2005/techtips-AUG18-05.htm


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In the ATI Catalyst Control Center go to TV Properties > Formats > Select by country/region > United States of America. (Assuming you live in the USA)


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Simple things to try:

Make sure the tv is on before booting up the laptop
Check your fn key and f(whatever but usualy f8) for swicthing between monitors
Check BIOS for external monitor settings

You will know your on the right track when ATI control panel shows two monitors......


----------



## guitarin_garrett (Apr 16, 2007)

I downloaded ATI catalyst control center and it gives me an error whenever I try to open it. Like something about me needing Microsoft .NET 2.0 framework to be downloaded before I could run the catalyst control center. I downloaded loaded that and installed it and then tried to run ATI catalyst control center again and still came up with some implementation error. WHat does that mean?


----------



## guitarin_garrett (Apr 16, 2007)

Also, lets say there is a possibility that my s-video output is broken or something. Is it possible to buy another one? and if so is it easy to install?


----------



## realm2006 (Jun 2, 2007)

Fn+F4 switches between laptop display, external display, or both without any special configuration. The Fn button is lower left corner next to the ctrl button. Hope this helps


----------



## Soaring_Eagle (Jun 10, 2007)

i have a presario v2000 as well and have connected it to my tv using the s-video out. I used the Fn F4 key to try and switch between monitor and tv but nothing happens. there is just a momentary flickering sound on the tv and it goes blank again.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

You Need To Use Your Ati (amd) Catalysts Controller And Go To Tv Options And Configure It From There.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

If the TV flickers then we know the signal gets there BUT you have to configure your ATI control panel for a tv output like Erkansus says......use the "clone" settings.....


----------

